

ArsTechnica Hacked? - laveur

I think ArsTechnica got hacked not sure... it was up about an hour ago but now Its just a black page with a couple of links to Twitter Feeds (that look brand new)
======
twunde
Just posted the same thing. Definitely hacked:
[https://twitter.com/arstechnica/status/544587442305523712](https://twitter.com/arstechnica/status/544587442305523712)

